# EU7000is dies randomly?



## jACK (Apr 5, 2021)

I've done everything?
I've learned a faulty Low Oil Sensor can do this?
How do I disable it, to test the theory?
3144 hours on machine. Runs beautifully! When it runs.
These events can be from 2 -30 minutes of run time. 
Can iMonitor give the event cause history while running? Reason is, I don't use a battery. I start it manually.
I greatly appreciate any insight.
jACK


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

jACK said:


> I've done everything?
> I've learned a faulty Low Oil Sensor can do this?
> How do I disable it, to test the theory?
> 3144 hours on machine. Runs beautifully! When it runs.
> ...


Try connecting a known good battery. Have you checked the spark arrestor screen on the exhaust outlet for clogging?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep, I second the spark arrestor if not serviced/cleaned. Good place to start. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

low oil by pass: 
yellow wire on the side of the block for oil sensor.
unplug it.
just make sure to check the oil every fill!!

the eu7000is needs a battery to operate correctly.


----------

